# Dogs



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi all!

When you read many posts on the forum you soon realize that Dogs are normally treated bad by most Cypriots. At least as we see it. And it is probably in the culture as in many other countries.

My question is. How is it to have a dog in Cyprus as an expat. I assume that most of expats are very mobile and often go and visit their home countries. What then with the dog? Is there any place like a dog pension that can be trusted?.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Anders,

Yes many Cypriots treat their dogs cruelly but there are many who love their animals.
The one who treat their animals badly tend to be the hunters and the farmers who are ignorant and think that animals have no souls and therefore cannot suffer.
There are some excellent vets, pets shops and more importantly for expats who want to travel there are some good boarding kennels.
There are also some people who will take your dog into their home while you are away and treat it like their own. This is obviously far less stressful for the animal than being in kennels.
Our little dog has so many people who love him and have offered to look after him anytime we want to go away so we don't need to worry about kennels. Our main problem is our cat who hates being in a cattery and screams the whole time so we have to get someone to come and stay in our house when we go away to look after the cat


----------



## spc1980ro (Apr 23, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi all!
> 
> When you read many posts on the forum you soon realize that Dogs are normally treated bad by most Cypriots. At least as we see it. And it is probably in the culture as in many other countries.
> 
> My question is. How is it to have a dog in Cyprus as an expat. I assume that most of expats are very mobile and often go and visit their home countries. What then with the dog? Is there any place like a dog pension that can be trusted?.


my neighbours love my dog (a 5 yo pinscher - medium size), but walking him everyday is very hard, since there is no place where you are actually allowed to take him. parks do not allow dogs, so if you want to take him for a walk, keeping him in leash by your side is the only solution. even on empty plots in town you cannot let him run free for couple of minutes, people passing by tens of meters will sometime let you know they will call the police, because he is free and dangerous (my dog is 30 cm tall, 10 kg, and very very friendly). and the worst part is that i live in an apartment. luckily, i have one neighbour that allows me to take the dog in his yard, and let him run free at least once a day


----------



## alloydy (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi paul,
Can I ask did you move your dog from the uk? I'm moving over there in jan hopefully if all goes to plan, and I have 3 pugs that i want to take with me, do you have any info of transporting them over with us and cost's? and is there a cypriot kennel club?
thanks
alloydy


----------



## spc1980ro (Apr 23, 2011)

alloydy said:


> Hi paul,
> Can I ask did you move your dog from the uk? I'm moving over there in jan hopefully if all goes to plan, and I have 3 pugs that i want to take with me, do you have any info of transporting them over with us and cost's? and is there a cypriot kennel club?
> thanks
> alloydy


actually, i am romanian, and i got the dog from cyprus. but i travel 2 times every year to romania, without problems, using blue air, at the cost of 150 euros(roundtrip). the only condition is that the dog to have all the vaccins up to date, and a valid passport. kennel club must be, but i am just not familiar with them. i have no car, so i cannot take him to much outside the 1 km area around my building, especially in summer.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

alloydy said:


> Hi paul,
> Can I ask did you move your dog from the uk? I'm moving over there in jan hopefully if all goes to plan, and I have 3 pugs that i want to take with me, do you have any info of transporting them over with us and cost's? and is there a cypriot kennel club?
> thanks
> alloydy


Hi,

If you look back at some of the threads there is quite a bit if information posted about transporting dogs over from the UK.

I'm not sure about a kennel club.


----------



## alloydy (Mar 10, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you look back at some of the threads there is quite a bit if information posted about transporting dogs over from the UK.
> 
> I'm not sure about a kennel club.


Hi Gedraldine,
thanks for your reply, im totally new to all this how do you fine the threads on this subject, your help would be grateful.
Thanks
Andrea


----------



## alloydy (Mar 10, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you look back at some of the threads there is quite a bit if information posted about transporting dogs over from the UK.
> 
> I'm not sure about a kennel club.


Oops for some strange reason your name is wrong sorry Geraldine 
and there is a kennel club over there, i've just checked web


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

alloydy said:


> Oops for some strange reason your name is wrong sorry Geraldine
> and there is a kennel club over there, i've just checked web


Don't worry about my name being spelt wrong, it's very rare for it to be spelt right!

There probably is a way to search the threads but I just like to read back through them, there is something about dogs on pages 20,17, 16,13 and 5 and p'haps more but page 20 was the number I got to.


----------

